# The Scout - Hardwood



## tivo532 (Nov 20, 2013)

I like The Scout and made one from Hardwood. Still thinking if I really need to drill a hole and guide for the TTF. It's nice the way it is now. I'll do another one that really looks like The Scout!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

looks good whats the wood on it.


----------



## tivo532 (Nov 20, 2013)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> looks good whats the wood on it.


The palm swell? It's from the same wood called Tobacco Road Teak from Lumber Liquidator.


----------



## tivo532 (Nov 20, 2013)

Another shot:


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Looks like a solid shooter. Nice work.


----------



## HOE (Nov 13, 2010)

Nice design, feels solid.


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Nice one! Did the wood come with the vertical grooves? They just seemed to line right up for TTF shooting.


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

That's a nice lookin shooter


----------



## tivo532 (Nov 20, 2013)

TSM said:


> Nice one! Did the wood come with the vertical grooves? They just seemed to line right up for TTF shooting.


Yes! It came with the vertical groove and you can see it from the original post. Cheers!


----------



## CK Slingshots (Jul 31, 2012)

Sweet Bro!


----------



## weezil1973 (Dec 6, 2013)

Nicely done. May I ask, did you use specific dimensions or did you go with what you thought would feel right?


----------



## tivo532 (Nov 20, 2013)

weezil1973 said:


> Nicely done. May I ask, did you use specific dimensions or did you go with what you thought would feel right?


I did an estimate from the website pic and believe it or not using a ruler and measuring the dimensions from the screen!

To make it symmetrical, I cut the pattern on a folded paper. Cheers!


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Nice work! started me thinking of what I could do with some Cayman Mahogany and Pop nut slabs i recently got! thanks for sharing..


----------



## tivo532 (Nov 20, 2013)

Dr J said:


> Nice work! started me thinking of what I could do with some Cayman Mahogany and Pop nut slabs i recently got! thanks for sharing..


Thanks Dr. J! It shoots well too that I made another one! : Cheers!


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Exceptionally nice work there Sir.

Cheers Allan


----------



## tivo532 (Nov 20, 2013)

Got some time and made another one using scrap/odd size multiplex. Little bit shorter on the fork but turned out to be OK on my hand. Just sharing. Cheers!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Nice shooters, i like the grooves on the first one, cheers !


----------



## tivo532 (Nov 20, 2013)

One more The Scout - Pacific Mahogany ad Multiplex


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

You are a very talented man Sir.

Being a complete doofus in the making department; I have to buy.

If you do not get the word fine.
Suffice to say I am useless.

Cheers Allan


----------



## HP Slingshots (Jun 12, 2013)

woow, there beatiful 

-Epic


----------



## tivo532 (Nov 20, 2013)

The Scout - Acacia Hardwood





































Cheers!


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

Nice craftsmanship!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good job!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Again a nice shooter, i like your scout !


----------



## tivo532 (Nov 20, 2013)

Did another one. The Scout -Cherry









































































Cheers!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Again a nice shooter, you must like the "Scout", good shooting !


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

I like it very much,good job


----------



## tivo532 (Nov 20, 2013)

Thanks Mr Teh and Tube_Shooter!

Here's a group pic.










Cheers!


----------



## tivo532 (Nov 20, 2013)

And more...



















Cheers!


----------



## Whitewolf (Mar 13, 2014)

nice work...

Dennis


----------



## Whitewolf (Mar 13, 2014)

nice....do you sell??????

Dennis


----------



## tivo532 (Nov 20, 2013)

Hi Dennis! Thanks for the like! I don't sell my SS at this time. Just building them as a hobby. You should do it yourself too!

I can send you my template if you like., Cheers!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

super fine shooters you have made..But you should consider selling a few you make~AKAOldmiser


----------

